# BH questions



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

After watching a couple videos of board members and their GSDs going for the BH, I think I might like to give it a go with my dog.

How do I go about doing that?? Do I need to register my dog? With which organization?

Can anyone point me to a written description/rules for the BH?
In the videos, it looked like a heeling pattern on and off leash as well as in the crowd, a sit & a down out of motion, and a recall. Is there something else I should know?

Thanks in advance! This is all new for me!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

SleEvil,

I sent you email with the information you need.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

DeEvil!
I was hoping you would see my post!
Thank you!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Nice description & good advice</span>! 

<span style="color: #3333FF">USA website has written test here</span> 

As for which organization, unless you intend to go to UScA's SchH3 club,
which another <span style="color: #3333FF">current thread</span> addresses, it really doesn't much matter.

You need a score book, and if not registered, will have to enter "MIX",
even if obviously full bred...but again, it's paper, the dogs don't care.

The 'something else' would be part be, Part B, the traffic portion, which also reveals more about that temperament than checking in does.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Another thing to look at - the SDA Family Obedience test:

http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/Rules/FAMILYOBEDIENCE.PHP


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I am reading the USA link...my dog has to have a tattoo?


----------



## Drakegsd (Sep 18, 2005)

Either tattoo or a microchip - both are acceptable!


----------



## GSDextrodinaire (Dec 15, 2002)

SleEvil,

Toozer called me earlier, and she would like a tattoo. She was thinking of something along the lines of a Yogi the Bear tattoo, or possibly just a small tribal tattoo, something slightly understated.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Check to make sure the club holding the trial will have a microchip reader, or you may have to bring your own.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangAnother thing to look at - the SDA Family Obedience test:
> 
> http://www.servicedogsofamerica.com/Rules/FAMILYOBEDIENCE.PHP


I want to do this with Kenya this summer as a "warm up" for the BH!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Thanks for the replies! The BH looks like fun...especially the traffic portion. I just need to get my head around the rules and I need to keep straight which organization I am showing in (AKC, UKC, CDSP, egads, now another?).


> Quote:Toozer called me earlier, and she would like a tattoo. She was thinking of something along the lines of a Yogi the Bear tattoo, or possibly just a small tribal tattoo, something slightly understated.


Dee...I think Toozer would definetely go for a tramp stamp!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I went to the USA link and found the written test. I have a question on Question #5:



> Quote:5. Before beginning the BH trial, all dogs must pass a
> temperament test and have the tattoo number verified.
> In German Shepherd Dogs, the tattoo can be found:


What "temperament test" is given before the BH?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI went to the USA link and found the written test. I have a question on Question #5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is done before all levels, not just the BH. Typically it's just having the dog walk on leash through a crowd of people, greet the judge, let the judge see the tattoo. Nothing significant. Just there to weed out any potential psycho dangerous dogs before the trial actually starts, dogs are working off lead, etc...


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Don't forget the long down. I would venture to say that many a BH has been failed on the long down


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

You might try the DVG website as well. This is one of the oldest schutzhund clubs and it has some good information on it.

Lorelei


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

Whatever Sleachy LOL


Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Mark BWhatever Sleachy LOL
> 
> 
> Mark
> http://www.ultimatekanine.com


Why is this funny, Mark?
My questions are legitimate and my interest is genuine. Your comment is exactly why people are afraid to try new venues or to ask questions. How else does one learn but by asking questions? This board is full of very knowledgable folks who are gracious enough to offer their advice.
Instead of mocking me, why don't you add something of value to this topic. With your experience and knowledge, have you some advice or words of encouragement?


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think you need a tat or microchip, unless of course you're doing it for breeding purposes. I"ve done them with altered animals that I just list as a mix, no papers, no tat's and it's not a problem. But if you're doing it to prove "breedworthiness" then all the paperwork and a tat or chip are needed.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Um, no in all organizations I know of, dvg, usa, wda you have to have a way to verify the animal trialing is the animal being presented. Even mutts have to be identified. If you have a chip, bring your own reader if the club doesn't have it. 

DVG: In order for a scorebook to be issued for a dog by the DVG office, the dog must have either a tattoo or a microchip and this information must go on the scorebook application form. It makes no difference if the dog is registered or a mixed breed.

WDA scorebook application: Tattoo or Microchip No. (dogs must be tattooed or microchipped) 

pretty sure usa is the same.


_______________________________________


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Under USA, tattoo or chip is only required for purebred GSDs. Not for other breeds or mixed breeds. I'm not sure on the rules for DVG and WDA.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

So looks like the only venue you can trial at without a tat or chip is USA.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

Easy Sleachy i was messin with you. I'll sick NiKko on Toozer.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Mark, see that line way back there? You must have missed it when you flew over it at 90 mph with that last post of yours.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

Diana not sure what you're talking about.


----------

